# Partition Windows 10 sur boot camp introuvable



## weise91 (21 Mars 2021)

Bonsoir.
En essayant de redémarrer mon mac pour aller sur une partition Windows 10, celle ci n’apparaît plus dans mon groupe de démarrage. Je précise que je n’ai touché à rien. Je suis sur Mac OS catalina. Tous les drivers sont à jours également. C’est arrivé du jour au lendemain. Merci pour vos lumières et aides précieuses..


----------



## Locke (22 Mars 2021)

weise91 a dit:


> En essayant de redémarrer mon mac pour aller sur une partition Windows 10, celle ci n’apparaît plus dans mon groupe de démarrage.


En démarrant tout en maintenant la touche *alt*, est-ce que tu peux démarrer sur ta partition Windows ou pas ?


----------

